# IT (Software development) Jobs - Best places



## chackorobin

Hi,

I become an aus resident one year back and I have 10 years of experience in software development using latest MS technologies. I currently in Adelaide and still I couldn't find a good job here and plans to move to some other place which are good for computing guys.

Do you work in IT or have idea about places having good demand for NET/ C# / SQL server experience guys?

I am sure Mel/ ACT is better. How about Perth?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pencilpusher

Highly populated areas will be your best bet...
hope you land the best job there is.

cheers


----------



## buzzvishwanath

chackorobin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I become an aus resident one year back and I have 10 years of experience in software development using latest MS technologies. I currently in Adelaide and still I couldn't find a good job here and plans to move to some other place which are good for computing guys.
> 
> Do you work in IT or have idea about places having good demand for NET/ C# / SQL server experience guys?
> 
> I am sure Mel/ ACT is better. How about Perth?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello

Hope you are all well settled with your job and all. Please let me know how did u come over the decision of location, i am in the same dilemma now , Also i am also 7.6 years exp in .net c#,vb.net sql 2005
hows the job market , how difficult or easy is it to get a job in AUS


----------



## Bibbs

I'm in Perth, and in a similar role (.NET and SQL).

There are a few jobs about for this, but from the interviews I had, they don't look kindly on people who are not very Australian/Western. Seems like quite a few people have been "bitten" by employing people from India (and getting very bad returns), and are now "twice shy" about following the same route.

Mel & Syd are the best places for quantity of jobs.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes Melbourne... it's just a matter of talent. Confidence is a big factor to look out for. If you can combine both then odds are greater, land that perfect job.

Great thread...let's have updates here.

cheers


----------



## smatouq

*software developer jobs*

Hello everybody,

We have the same situation here, we live in Sydney, my husband is a .net developer and searching for a job, it has been 2 months he is applying for jobs that are advertised on seek.com, the recruiters keep calling, asking the same questions, and we are still waiting for any further step. I would like to know if this is the case to everybody, or there is something wrong???? why they don't call for interviews?


----------



## lahoriski

But why to move, if you can get interviews over the phone too. Btw out of curiosity how much are the rents in Adelaide? I am sure Mel is lot more expensive than Adelaide.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello

Very few people get an interview over phone being offshore . Being Onshore Helps as many consultancies want to meet the candidates before going ahead and shorlisting them.

Cheers


----------



## buzzvishwanath

smatouq said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> We have the same situation here, we live in Sydney, my husband is a .net developer and searching for a job, it has been 2 months he is applying for jobs that are advertised on seek.com, the recruiters keep calling, asking the same questions, and we are still waiting for any further step. I would like to know if this is the case to everybody, or there is something wrong???? why they don't call for interviews?


Hello

Are you calling them personally and trying to meet them in person . by them i mean the consultancies or agents.

I heard we need to be proactive and do it ourselves.

I am landing sometime next month and your position is worrying me . Let me know if you guys had a break through.

BTW isn't Dec-Feb a slow period in terms of business and jobs?

Cheers


----------



## smatouq

Hello buzzvishwanath,

I think it's more promising now. My husband got 2 interviews within 1 week. What we realized is you need to work so much on your resume. Your resume is so important. After my husband changed it, he got more job offers and more interviews, evern the recuirters tone had changed. That's right their advertisments are not always real. But whenever they get a job offer, they will contact you immediatly.
Wish you all the best.



buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Are you calling them personally and trying to meet them in person . by them i mean the consultancies or agents.
> 
> I heard we need to be proactive and do it ourselves.
> 
> I am landing sometime next month and your position is worrying me . Let me know if you guys had a break through.
> 
> BTW isn't Dec-Feb a slow period in terms of business and jobs?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello

Thank you for the inspiring news. Can i have the new format pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. It would do me a great help.

i shall PM you

Cheers


----------



## vamshi.p1

Hi All

I am DBA and I am planning to go to Australia next month. How is the job market for a DBA. 


Regards
Vamshi


----------



## vamshi.p1

Hi all 

I am DBA and I am planning to go to Adelaide next month. How is the job market for a DBA.

Regards
Vamshi


----------



## Professional

smatouq said:


> Hello buzzvishwanath,
> 
> I think it's more promising now. My husband got 2 interviews within 1 week. What we realized is you need to work so much on your resume. Your resume is so important. After my husband changed it, he got more job offers and more interviews, evern the recuirters tone had changed. That's right their advertisments are not always real. But whenever they get a job offer, they will contact you immediatly.
> Wish you all the best.


Hello,

Congratulations for this  . I cannot agree more to the situation since I too am facing this and was wondering if my resume needs to be revamped. Would you be so kind and helpful in sharing the new format please ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shey.delacruz

I am on the same boat, I started looking for jobs last march. A few agents had called, but only scheduled me for a face to face interview, and I haven't heard from him again.. It'll surely be great if you can share the new resume format =D 

Thanks!


----------



## brianK88

Hi All!!

I am a software engineer with 5 years of experience.
I am planning to come here, please tell me about prospect and job opportunities in the IT sector here??

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## shey.delacruz

I can say it really depends on the specialization I think, and most of the opportunities are specific like 2yrs of more in this or that language... In Adelaide, there are not much opportunities, most of the good openings are on the defense but it requires you to be a citizen. There have been more opportunities in Sydney, Melbourne, and ACT so I suggest targeting to stay in these states if you are not bound to regional sponsorship. I have had quite a number of calls from these states but eventually most of them says that in any case, I should fly there for interview (at your own expense) as most of these calls come from agents.



brianK88 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am a software engineer with 5 years of experience.
> I am planning to come here, please tell me about prospect and job opportunities in the IT sector here??
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


----------



## grimpulo

*Junior software development jobs*

What about Junior jobs? I am thinking about moving to Melbourne in some months with a Working Holiday Visa, how difficult would it be to find a job relying on just a few months long experience in your opinion? It wasn't so difficult here in Milan after all, but I was helped by university placement network, while I'd be a total stranger over there.
What's you experience?

I am really curious about the winning résumé too


----------



## Bibbs

I'd advise against people sending other their CV.

There has been a few cases of people just changing the name at the top and passing it off as thier own.

CVs are not hard. List who you are and what you've done. Some places like bullet points, others like descriptions. Taylor it for each application.

Also use 'proper' English. If the CVs are typed the same as some of the posts on here, you'll never get an offer.


----------



## dibyendu

*Business Analyst Jobs*

Guys,

How's the job market there in Australia for ICT Business Analyst? I am in Telecom domain and ACS has certified me for 8 years of experience in BA (overall 11 years exp).

I have applied for PR and unsure about what to do once it is approved. I do not know anybody in Australia and really tensed about where to land, what to do and how much money to bring.

I know I have quite some time to research on this before I get my PR but it is better to gather information already instead of waiting.

Anybody who is already employed in Australia please suggest.

Regards.


----------



## jas_poo

hi there ,

I am facing the same issue ...like you all ...i am a qualified Software Programmer ..but i have been struggling to find a stable job in brisbane in my field ..I keep getting calls from seek ...but no action further ..they seem interested in the begining and then i dont get a response back .

I am still looking for a stable job in .NET Developer .If u have any idea ..on how to apply jobs .Please do let me know .
I think seek is just a piece of advertisement ..they really dont recruit .


----------



## Bibbs

I spoke to agencies, but all they do is CV mine and then quiz you for leads on possible job to place other candidates.

The typical question is "who else have you spoken too?". They then know that they have jobs going and will throw other candidates at the company to make a "sale".

You best bet is to say "a few places, but it's easier for you to contact me before sending my CV anywhere".

It took me 4 weeks to get bored of the lack of agency leads, so I just applied (via Seek) to companies direct. Got a load better once I did the donkey work. 7 interviews from 2 companies over 2 weeks.

If you are not even getting interviews at companies, either your CV is poor or they don't have the Job.


----------



## Micky

Hi People,

I am a QA with an experience of 3.5 years in CRM/Web testing. Could anyone please tell me what chances do I stand in getting a job in Melbourne/Sydney.

Thanks
Micky


----------



## rohitp

chackorobin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I become an aus resident one year back and I have 10 years of experience in software development using latest MS technologies. I currently in Adelaide and still I couldn't find a good job here and plans to move to some other place which are good for computing guys.
> 
> Do you work in IT or have idea about places having good demand for NET/ C# / SQL server experience guys?
> 
> I am sure Mel/ ACT is better. How about Perth?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I got PR and moved to australia last month. 
I am a dotnet web developer with 5.5 years of experience with UK based compay/clients. how easy it would be to get a dotnet job in australia?
I see many related jobs in seek,career, etc.
Please help guys.


----------



## rohitp

Bibbs said:


> I'm in Perth, and in a similar role (NET and SQL).
> 
> There are a few jobs about for this, but from the interviews I had, they don't look kindly on people who are not very Australian/Western. Seems like quite a few people have been "bitten" by employing people from India (and getting very bad returns), and are now "twice shy" about following the same route.
> 
> Mel & Syd are the best places for quantity of jobs.


Hey, did you get a chance to land in a particular job? your reply would help us all who are in oz and struggling for job search.

Please help.


----------



## kshitijmallick

smatouq said:


> Hello buzzvishwanath,
> 
> I think it's more promising now. My husband got 2 interviews within 1 week. What we realized is you need to work so much on your resume. Your resume is so important. After my husband changed it, he got more job offers and more interviews, evern the recuirters tone had changed. That's right their advertisments are not always real. But whenever they get a job offer, they will contact you immediatly.
> Wish you all the best.


Hi - I plan moving to Aus for good soon and looking for IT resume formats that work well there. May I request your help with the format in order for me to amplify my chances of landing the right job? Your help is much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## maxi1981

Hello All,

is there any one working on Unix platform. How good Unix Admin job opening in Australia.

Thanks,
Maxi


----------



## kanishkbohra

Hi guyz ! 

Any insights on SAP. job market ..?


----------



## cheekimonki

Can find many non recruiter job Ads for IT by searching in Google, the follwoing phrase:

- NoRecruitersHere


----------



## Sapconsultant

Hi everybody,

I'm got my MBA Master's degree 1 year ago, got few working experiences in consulting firms and then started working for a big multinational It consulting company.

I work with SAP ECC 7.0, BS and CRM 7.0, my role is ICT Business Analyst.

I'm thinking of moving to Australia around october - march; landing there with a working holiday visa and applying already hear for skilled visas.

Please tips and suggestions.
Do I have any chance of landing a job? 

Thanks 
Best Regards


----------



## alexlhh

More chances mean more competitions, if you think your skills can stand out among others', I suggest you try some bigger cities as there are more opportunities.


----------



## Sapconsultant

alexlhh said:


> More chances mean more competitions, if you think your skills can stand out among others', I suggest you try some bigger cities as there are more opportunities.


Hi Alexlhh,

What are the chances for a MBA Master's Graduate with one year of working experience in ECC, CRM and BS 7.0 for a famous consulting firm ?

I could also make a second master's degree in australia ...

Please i need your suggestions.

Thanks 
SapConsultant


----------



## maxtico1

try a site called Jobflex Online

they have heaps of contract and temp jobs.


----------



## Sapconsultant

maxtico1 said:


> try a site called Jobflex Online
> 
> they have heaps of contract and temp jobs.


Thanks, I will check it out. Right now I'm really focused on the visa process


----------



## ausmover

Friends,

Please also post your job hunt success stories! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------

